# Made the news



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

NBC picked up the story of our little mange malamute. Thought I would share: http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/Injured-Malamute-in-Need-of-Christmas-Miracle-136020713.html



















He's got both types of mange and will be in iso for at least 6 weeks  poor guy.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh no! Fix him up and make him better D:! Poor little guy!! Breaks my heart!


----------



## ErikaPaige (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like he's now in our neck of the woods. I'll be keeping an eye/ear out for more news on him. 
Poor guy 
At least he's in good hands!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Ohhhh!!!! That poor dog! : Prayers go out to him for a speedy recovery! Poor thing!  ..... that brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness.. I'll be waiting impatiently for updated pics of recovery! Best of luck, I'm so glad this guy was picked up.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Good for you for taking care of this little guy. Add me to the list of those waiting for recovery pics!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

We made it to the tv news and have been bombarded with generous followers. He's surviving...he's getting medicated baths every other day, so his skin is looking better. Still a bit red on his hind legs, but not open and actively bleeding. He's putting on weight. Also has tapeworms (not really surprized that there's worms). Getting better with people, but still really shy and a bit skittish with the leash. He'll be in iso at least until the end of the month...then we need to decide on a foster home. Either I'm going to take him, or the director will...but probably her since she's got a better set up for separate nations. He's supposed to be dog friendly, but I can't imagine it will be good for him to be wrestling with my girls. I haven't been to see him yet. but we do have someone visiting him weekly to take pictures and check out his progress. We have some new pictures up on facebook and petfinder: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21728393


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck! Poor little guy. He looks so miserable in those pictures. Please keep us updated.

ETA: What is wrong with Kentucky?! Kabota is from Kentucky, too, and while he wasn't in that bad shape, he was treated terribly, too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I want to post the pic from Petfinder so people can see how much better he already looks with his scabs and sores healing.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, it's been hard for me to get on the computer and upload all the picture due to baby. I did want to share this from a girl who knew him before we found him (sometimes facebook is awesome about connecting people):



> He was a stray and picked my house to stay. Animal control tried so hard to get him but he did not trust anyone. He loved our family he would follow us around the yard and would sit and watch my two yr old little boy play. He was a beautiful dog when he first came. He was here for about 2 months or so I feed he and gave him a dog house to sleep in. He did let me touch his nose and eat out of my hand. But he did not completely trust me. Animal control darted him twice before he actually stopped. He never tried to bite any of us Including my other animals. He played with my other dog. When we called animal control the first time he did not look like this. He actually got this way in a two week period. I know people don't believe that but u can ask McLean county animal control they were the first who came out to catch him. He's a very good dog and if I could afford it I would keep him myself cause he acted like he really liked us and our other animals. Oh and none of the other dogs lost any of their hair just to let u know.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've still been following, the petfinder pic in my previous post ^ somehow automatically updated and changed, but check this out!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw!!!! Look at him!!! He's handsome! Looking really great!!!

Thanks Sibe <3


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Journey! I've been following his story on IAMRA's facebook.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow! He looks great!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for updating! I just don't come on here enough anymore 

Health-wise, he's doing awesome. Still getting regular baths to help with the demodex, but you can see that he's bounced back really well. He's been in foster care for about a week, now, which means we are getting to know him. Unfortunately he needs ALOT of work.  Good things: cat friendly, food motivated, walks nice on a leash after he's gotten to know you, and no food guarding. Bad things: to put it shortly, he's been a feral dog his whole life...so he has no house manners. Tables and counters are no different than fallen trees. He hasn't yet pottied outside of the house, jumps out of his skin when touched unexpectedly and is extremely shy the rest of the time. And is a MAJOR escape artist. He's gone through crates, gates, doors, and 6 foot pens and hates being leashed/re-collared if he happens to slip it. Now he's left in a rescue whelping room when alone (tile on three sides and a very secure door) since he ate the bathroom. 

So, he's still got a long way to go before we can find a home for him. He's with the best of us, with our director at Malcatraz.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like his quite the handful!!! So glad to hear he's recovering so well though! Makes my heart jump with glee!!

You and everyone there does wonderful work <3


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

You would never guess that is the same dog, the first photo's are so sad, and makes me mad that someone can let a dog get like that!.


----------

